# Hr Nabe 93gramm



## benzman (22. Januar 2013)

guten abend.

es ist soweit. die hr version ist fertig. ist ganz schön geworden, wie ich finde. und leicht....... 93 gramm wiegt das gute stück. ob sie den erwartungen gerecht wird, wird sich zeigen wenn ich sie eingespeicht habe.

die vr version schlägt sich tapfer und läuft immer noch top und spielfrei. 

wen es interessiert hier gibts bilder: http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/


----------



## cmd (22. Januar 2013)

93g sind echt krass. was wiegen die schrauben?
dir vr version hat mich nicht so vom hocker gehauen,
weil sie fast genauso viel wiegt wie die american classic micro,
aber mit der hinteren kann meines wissens keine mithalten.
was soll sie denn kosten?

mfg, cmd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir !


----------



## Sherco (23. Januar 2013)

Da hat einer schwitzende Griffel, was Dominic?


----------



## erwinosius (23. Januar 2013)

> weil sie fast genauso viel wiegt wie die american classic micro,



Naja ich finde es schon bemerkenswert wenn man langeingesessene Firmen mit mehr oder weniger Eigenbauprojekten nochmal unterbieten kann. Und gerade im Leichtbau sind ja 5gramm dann schonmal Welten. In dem Fall ja immerhin 10%.
Die HR ist schon wahnsinnig leicht. Bin mal wirklich auf LAngzeiterfahrungen gespannt. Wenn die Teile 1 Jahr halten sollte das bei dem Gewicht an Haltbarkeit reichen
Bin selbst kein so Fan von wahnsinnigen Leichtbau aber trotzdem beeindruckt von den Naben....

gruß
erwin


----------



## benzman (23. Januar 2013)

die vr version ist satte 10gramm leichter als die american classic micro und genauso schwer wie die tune mig 45, welche übrigens 185euro kostet. 
wir reden hier von 47 zu 58gramm (ACM) das sind fast 10%. 

glaub mir ab einem gewissen bereich kämpfst du um jedes gramm.... und jedes gramm weniger bedeutet 100% mehr fertigungsaufwand.


----------



## cmd (23. Januar 2013)

ja, aber wenn man schon eine acm hat, muss man sich halt überlegen,
ob ein wechsel sinnvoll ist bei nur 11g unterschied. 
hinten dagegen wäre der unterschied enorm ...

da meine frage nicht beantwortet wurde, nochmal:
was soll die hr nabe kosten?

mfg, cmd


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Da hat einer schwitzende Griffel, was Dominic?



Da kennst Du mich schon gut! Sehe mein Sub Ziel damit. 

 @cmd
"Nur" 11 Gramm? Ich bin derzeit bei einem Preis/Gewichtsverhälnis von 6-10 pro 1 Gramm Ersparnis. Ist absolut Sinnig (in meinen Augen).


----------



## kamo-i (25. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit bei einem Preis/Gewichtsverhälnis von 6-10 pro 1 Gramm Ersparnis. Ist absolut Sinnig (in meinen Augen).



der junge meints ernst!


----------



## Toolkid (25. Januar 2013)

Top Arbeit, sieht auch optisch sehr schmackhaft aus. 

Nur diese Rechnung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen:


benzman schrieb:


> ...
> wir reden hier von 47 zu 58gramm (ACM) das sind fast 10%.
> ...


11g Differenz sollen 10% von 58g sein?


----------



## benzman (25. Januar 2013)

"11g Differenz sollen 10% von 58g sein?"

hast recht. schön das einer mitgerechnet hat. 

11g von 58g sind natürlich 18,965%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (25. Januar 2013)

Ich frage noch ein drittes und letztes mal:
was soll denn die hr nabe kosten?
vielen dank!


----------



## TheBASStian (24. Februar 2013)

Hübsche Naben Bastian! Ich staune...


----------



## benzman (25. Februar 2013)

danke Jan. Gruß aus der pfalz


----------

